

Python IDE for iOS gets 1.3.1 update, jumping on native development bandwagon - marathe
http://webdev360.com/python-ide-for-ios-gets-1-3-1-update-jumping-on-native-development-bandwagon-41497.html

======
CJefferson
Out of interest, how is this on the app store? I thought apple had a general
"no interpreters accessible to users" rule. Has that changed?

~~~
louisgoddard
There's some info in a Stack Overflow answer here:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4891642/interpreter-
for-t...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4891642/interpreter-for-the-
iphone)

"Apple started officially allowing programming language interpreters in the
iOS App store late Q3 of 2010 (they changed their SDK agreement to clarify
this). However interpreters (except for Javascript in a UIWebview) are not
allowed to run any downloaded code. Only code built into the app, or typed in
by the user."

Not sure where he's getting that from, though.

~~~
CJefferson
Thanks, I shall go and have a look and see what this supports.

I have recently been convincing various family members and friends that they
should buy their children a real, cheap, laptop instead of an iPad. If you can
only have one machine, I think it should be one they can create their own
content on, just in case they want to go that route.

I know the iPad has a few things (art programs), but it isn't a replacement
for a computer. Worryingly many people seem to think it is, for children (who
I would hope would be creative).

~~~
louisgoddard
Yeah, it certainly doesn't seem like a good idea to lock a child into such a
closed environment, particularly if it's one of their earliest exposures to
computers in general.

